
Counterintuitive problem: Everyone in a room keeps giving $ to random others - davidiach
http://www.decisionsciencenews.com/2017/06/19/counterintuitive-problem-everyone-room-keeps-giving-dollars-random-others-youll-never-guess-happens-next/
======
zzo38computer
It is interesting. The video does not play for me, but I made my own
implementation (look at [0] to see it, in order to complain about any mistakes
I may have made). I can see now what it is doing.

[0]
[http://zzo38computer.org/textfile/miscellaneous/givemoney.c](http://zzo38computer.org/textfile/miscellaneous/givemoney.c)

